# Expats Living in South Africa - Medical Aid and other assistance



## Zen Health (2 mo ago)

Have you recently moved to South Africa? Need assistance with medical cover or any other type of insurance or even need assistance in purchasing property or buying a car, whatever your needs please contact me.


----------

